# [S7] Sinnvolle Nutzung aller Erstellersprachen



## LEDSsuck (7 Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,  Ich arbeite in einer Abteilung, in der 90% der Leute AWL- favorisiert. Klar. Mit AWL kann man ALLES machen, ohne irgendwo große Abstriche machen zu müssen. Aber ich fände es besser, wenn man FUP/KOP - Bausteine mit AWL- Bausteinen kombiniert. Dass man zum Beispiel bestimmte Funktionen in MULTI- INSTANZ - FBs mit AWL programmiert, aber dann in dem FB, in dem man die Bausteine aufruft, FUP oder KOP verwendet, um sie zu beschalten. Außerdem würde es mich reizen, Schrittketten mit dem S7- Ablaufprogrammeditor zu erstellen, weil das einfach viel übersichtlicher ist. Aber die Kollegen sagen immer nur, dass alles außer AWL nicht wirklich brauchbar sei. Sehe ich nicht so.  Wie seht ihr das? Arbeitet ihr mit EINER Programmiersprache oder kombiniert ihr? Wenn ja, wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## Sockenralf (7 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

es gibt zumindest Kunden (so wie wir), die 100% AWL nicht akzeptieren


MfG


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Juli 2010)

Ich nehm AWL, da laufzeiteffizient und universell anwendbar. Einziger Nachteil bei AWL: Schrittketten können in der Regel nicht auf einfache Art und Weise geändert werden. Vor allem deswegen, weil jeder Programmierer so seinen eigenen Programmierstil in Sachen Schrittketten pflegt. Und diesen idR im Lauf seines Lebens auch noch ändert.

Ansonsten: jeder soll mit dem System glücklich werden, mit dem er am besten/schnellsten zum Ziel kommt. Das kann Siemens sein, das kann aber auch was anderes sein. Das kann natürlich auch KOP/FUP sein. Allerdings konnten die allerersten Handquetschen von Siemens nur AWL. Damals lernte man noch, AWL so zu schreiben, dass es in KOP/FUP darstellbar ist.

Einen Vorzug in AWL sehe ich noch darin, dass es sich leichter telefonisch mitteilen lässt. Weiterhin regt es (mich) zu einem sprechenderen Programmierstil an. Und ist leichter zu lesen, da die Symbole nicht umgebrochen werden.


----------



## JOHKU (7 Juli 2010)

Ich lege sehr viel Wert auf gute Lesbarkeit.
AWL eignet sich für Performance und sollte zur erstellung von häufig genutzen FB´s die erste Wahl sein. Ich sehe jedoch gewisse Vorteile bei SCL.
Bei der eigentlichen Anwendung bevorzuge ich mindestens FUP abe viel, viel lieber CFC. 
Was Schrittketten betrifft ist Einheitlichkeit und Standardisierung nicht das schlechteste Argument. Deshalb GRAPH oder SFC.
Die Zeiten der Ressourcenknappheit sind längst vorbei. Was heute zählt ist:
Wiederverwendbarkeit
Effizienz
Einfache Pflege der Anwendung.
In meiner Jugend war ich auch Codeakrobat und bekam regelmäßig Stress wenn ich nach 2 Jahren in meinen alten Programmen ändern musste.


----------



## LEDSsuck (7 Juli 2010)

Hey,  danke erstmal für eure Meinungen. Habe mal gehört, dass bei der nächsten Step (9?) AWL komplett wegfallen soll. Haltet ihr das für ein Gerücht, oder könnte da was Wahres dran sein? Ich kanns mir fast nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Juli 2010)

JOHKU schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sehe jedoch gewisse Vorteile bei SCL.
> ...


Ich zerpflücke jetzt etwas ungern Deinen Beitrag, aber ich meine, etwas richtiger darstellen zu müssen:





JOHKU schrieb:


> ...
> Die Zeiten der Ressourcenknappheit sind längst vorbei.
> ...


Punkt eins: ich hab prinzipiell nichts gegen SCL. Leider ist aber die Implementierung in S7 wohl nicht sonderlich gut gelungen (wenn ich den Aussagen meiner Forumskollegen vertrauen darf) und halt eben dem "professionell"-Bereich vorbehalten. Und Ressourcen bietet S7 auch nicht gerade reichlich - die hab ich erst mit 318, neuerdings (aber seit kurzem erst) deutlich preiswerter mit der innovierten 315 und 317/319. Lange Zeit musste ich aber von der 318 leben, wenn es mal etwas schneller sein durfte.

Und auch heute noch (letztes Jahr) habe ich die Rechenkraft zweier 317 benötigt, statt eine 319 einzusetzen, weil der Flaschenhals DP mir den zeitnahen Zugriff auf meine Motion-Anwendung verwehrte. Ich brauchte drei DP-Stränge - jetzt wird natürlich jeder sagen: steck an die 319er einen CP. Aber das taugt nichts - das kann der P-Bus (Rückwandbus) nicht. Nicht mit der Datenrate, die dann dort durch muss.



LEDSsuck schrieb:


> ... Habe mal gehört, dass bei der nächsten Step (9?) AWL komplett wegfallen soll. ...


Gerücht. Von Forumskollegen ist hier zu lesen gewesen, dass die "S9", auch genannt BasicV11 oder ähnlich, nach wie vor AWL kennen wird. Wie solls auch anders gehen, wenn vorhandene Programme einigermaßen weiterverwendbar sein sollen? Aber ein wenig hast Du recht: die derzeitig vorhandene V10.5 (keine Ahnung, ob die Anwender die auch wirklich benutzen) hat die AWL mal zwischendurch (temporär) abgeschafft.


----------



## Pietpinguin (8 Juli 2010)

Hallo!
Das viele nicht in FUP programmieren liegt wahrscheinlich an dem schlechten Editor von Step7 (Software aus dem letzten Jahrtausend). Dort lassen sich nicht einmal Rechenergebnisse in FUP "weiterverdrahten" ohne eine temp-variable anzulegen. Wer also nur Siemens programmiert neigt wohl eher zu AWL (wegen der Übersicht). Bei anderen Hersteller ist die Übersichtlichkeit in FUP allerderdings wesentlich besser. Und nicht netzwerkorientiert....

sonnige Grüße


----------



## IBFS (8 Juli 2010)

Pietpinguin schrieb:


> Bei anderen Hersteller ist die Übersichtlichkeit in FUP allerderdings wesentlich besser. ....


 
Hättest du jetzt LADDER oder KOP geschrieben, hätte es gepasst!

Allen Bradley hat z.B. einen sehr guten LADDER-Editor (in der Normallieferung gibt es nur LADDER) und OMRON bevorzugt auch KOP.

KOP ist für viele, die gerade mal nen EPLAN lesen können, 1te Wahl 

Egal, speziell im AB-LADDER kann man wunderbar Rechnungen machen ohne TEMP-Merker. Leider sind für mich aber LADDER-Schrittketten ......:sb5:

Frank


----------



## LEDSsuck (9 Juli 2010)

> Leider sind für mich aber LADDER-Schrittketten ......:sb5:



Hehe, kann ich nur zustimmen. Der "KOP" von Rockwell ist auch das einzig Gute, was sie zu bieten haben. Ansonsten finde ich Factory Talk und die restlichen SW- Pakete von Rockwell ein Verbrechen an die Menschheit.


----------



## Hand (9 Juli 2010)

Ich finde die meisten aktuellen SPS Sprachen grausam, und ziehe, wenn es  denn geht, Hochsprachen vor.

KOP und FUP ist nur was fuer Elektriker, und Leuten die nicht programmieren  koennen.

AWL ist ganz akzeptabel, man kommt mit Umwegen immerhin zum Ziel, auch wenn das ganze ziemlich beschränkt zu programmieren ist.

Je nach Komplexität der Anlage verwende ich die SPS nur als reinen I/O Handler, und die Funktionalitaet uebernimmt ein strukturiertes objektorientiertes Hochsprachenprogramm.

So koennen wir auch den SPS Hersteller wechseln wie wir wollen,
einzig der Harware abstraktions Layer wird getauscht 
Andere Firmen programmieren da eben mal paar Monate neu *ROFL*

TwinCat machts gerade vor, FUP,KOP,AWL,ST und C in der VisualStudio IDE integriert. Das ist die Zukunft.


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Juli 2010)

Hand schrieb:


> ...
> TwinCat machts gerade vor, FUP,KOP,AWL,ST und C in der VisualStudio IDE integriert. Das ist die Zukunft.


ich muss grad schmunzeln. nicht, weil ich S7 für die Zukunft halte - ich war vor zehn Jahren schon davon überzeugt, dass den PC-basierten Lösungen die Zukunft gehört. Aber genau so eine Lösung bin ich gerade dabei, durch S7 zu ersetzen. Tja, Siemens hat halt eine unglaubliche Strahlkraft.

Ich verstehe das nicht - aber solange auch ich mit und an Siemens Geld verdienen kann (Opportunismus und Moral? Scheiss drauf ...).


----------



## IBFS (9 Juli 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Aber genau so eine Lösung bin ich gerade dabei, durch S7 zu ersetzen.


 
und warum wohl, weil der PC-basierte Mist leider schon nach 5 Jahren nach Angst-Replacement schreit. 

Dagegen laufen 25 Jahre alte S5 Steuerungen immer noch.

Regel 1:
"Gescheite langlebige Hardware" ist durch nichts als "Gescheite langlebige Hardware" zu ersetzen. 

Regel 1 gilt nur wenn: Aktuelle lauffähige Programmier-Software überhaupt noch mit der alten Steurung reden kann.

--

Negatives Beispiel:

Anlage - 11 Jahre alt PCWorx 1.3

Aktueller Stand PCWorx 6 (wenn ich nicht irre)

Software hochziehen nur wenn man sogut wie alle Zwischenversionen, also V2, V3, usw. hat.

Ergebnis, man gehe zu PxC und läßt sich das für einige Goldklumpen erledigen. Das kann es nicht sein. Ist allerdings auch bei WinCC so (jaja ist keine SPS-SW).

SPS-Welt ist keine Klickibunti - iPAD-Welt. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2010)

Hallo Frank,
aber die S5 Zeit ist vorbei, die S7 Steuerungen werden in sachen
Langlebigkeit an die S5 nicht ran reichen. Was ich ja nicht verstehe
das immer ein Loblied auf die Langlebigkeit und Robustheit der Hardware
Steuerungen gesetzt wird. Aber die Visualisierung auf PC's oder ähnlich
Windows basierenden Systemen gemacht werden, wenn diese ausfallen
kann die Hardware Steuerung noch weiterlaufen, die Maschine kann aber
nicht mehr bedient werden, also steht auch.

Ich setze häufig PC Steuerungen ein weil die Hardware Steuerungen 
einfach an diese Leistungsklasse nicht herankommen, wenn man bei
Siemens bleibt.


gruß helmut


----------



## IBFS (9 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich setze häufig PC Steuerungen ein weil die Hardware Steuerungen
> einfach an diese Leistungsklasse nicht herankommen, wenn man bei
> Siemens bleibt.


 
Hallo Helmut,

aber was machst du, wenn im Lastenheft: "mind. 10 Jahre Ersatzteilversorgung" steht

Da pack ich doch lieber eine 319 oder 417 rein und keine zu exotische Visu - also im Maschinenbau.  

Im Anlagengeschäft ist das etwas anderes mit der VISU. da hat man oft 
mehr als einen Anlagenvisu-Rechner. Da kann ruhig mal einer Ausfallen - nach 5 Jahren. 
Ja es sollten schon 24/7er Festplatten sein, das wird nat. auch gern vergessen.  


Grüße Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> aber was machst du, wenn im Lastenheft: "mind. 10 Jahre Ersatzteilversorgung" steht
> 
> ...


 
Lastenheft was ist das den 
Bei uns wird das ein Glück sehr selten gefordert, aber auch da sind
die Kunden oft sehr schmerzfrei, solange wir Namenhafte Hersteller
einsetzen. Bei uns in der Branche Holzbearbeitung, bauen die meisten
Maschinenbauer (wo es erfoderlich ist) PC's  ein, bei den CNC gesteuerten
Maschinen sowiso. Zusätzlich ist der Beckhoff da sehr stark, weil er ja
in der Holzbearbeitung seine anfänge hat. Dieses spiegelt sich dann bei
vielen Maschinenbauer wieder die dann Beckhoff einsetzen, da sind die
Kunden dann nicht gleich auf den Kriegsfuß mit der PC-Technik.

Die 319 bzw 417 ist für unsere Anforderung noch zu schwach und sowas
wie Vipa möchte ich nicht nehmen, wenn ich in der Siemens Welt bleiben
möchte.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juli 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> Regel 1 gilt nur wenn: Aktuelle lauffähige Programmier-Software überhaupt noch mit der alten Steurung reden kann.
> ...


und genau da ist bei S5 auch der Wurm drin. Der Tag kam, da stand die Maschiene und auch das PG verweigerte seinen Dienst. seit diesem Tag stehen zwei PGs bereit ...

Und auch bei S7 ist der Wurm drin. Siemens legt überhaupt keinen Wert darauf, dass die Programmiersoftware auf einer beliebigen Hardware oder gar auf aktuell gängigen Betriebssystemen lauffähig wäre. Bei Siemens darf man seine Goldklumpen für PGs hinlegen.


----------

